# Shinzo Abe Rolled Himself Upside Down in "Ellison Bunkers"



## VOOGOLF (Dec 4, 2017)

Kasumigaseki Country Club in Japan is famous for its “Ellison Bunker”, however, it doesn’t seem so good to its Prime Minister Shinzo Abe. When playing there with U. S. President Donald Trump, Abe rolled himself upside down for trying to catch up with President Trump after saving a ball from that bunker.


----------

